# Bangle and Beau are coming on Sunday :D



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well on Sunday i'm off to meet with Kallan.....and yes, the 75mile drive is worth it as i'll get my two gorgeous Siamese mice. I have seen pictures and i'm besotted already!!!

Rest assured i will post pics once i get them home and settled, but my god they look fabulous on the pics.

I've decided the Doe will be called Bangle, and the Buck will be called Beau.

I'm insanely excited!!!!

Plus, 6 of my mice are moving to Scotland to be with Onyx!!  (4 bucks and 2 does). *Happy Days all round*


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Double yay!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Indeed!!! xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats exciting


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Its always exciting getting new mice!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Isn't it!! I can't wait. I'm going to be exhausted as i've got 2 night shifts to do on the taxi tonight and tomorrow then a 75mile drive each way to meet Kallan on Sunday, BUT it will be worth it as these two mice are stunning! xx


----------

